# Make broadband more stable enable interleaving



## paroh (Jul 20, 2010)

Make broadband more stable enable interleaving tested on mtnl broadband delhi adsl modem treandchip Hg520
But i am unable to make the setting permanent as when i switch of the modem and turn it back the setting are again reset

Advantage More stable line less disconnection 

Disadvantage High Ping rate so bad for online gaming

My test result (DNS used 8.8.8.8)
Interleaving of (Fast mode used) ping fastmail.fm

Reply from 66.111.4.56: bytes=32 time=*243m*s TTL=45
Reply from 66.111.4.56: bytes=32 time=*244ms* TTL=45
Reply from 66.111.4.56: bytes=32 time=*243ms* TTL=45
Reply from 66.111.4.56: bytes=32 time=*243ms* TTL=45


Fast mode of (Interleaving mode used) ping fastmail.fm
Reply from 66.111.4.56: bytes=32 time=*325ms* TTL=49
Reply from 66.111.4.56: bytes=32 time=*320ms* TTL=49
Reply from 66.111.4.56: bytes=32 time=*329ms *TTL=49
Reply from 66.111.4.56: bytes=32 time=*330ms* TTL=49


Note:As you see the difference in ping rate with interleaving on and of But if ur line become more stable with interleaving on than i think u should go with interleaving on


----------

